# poly-tipped round



## 7point62 (Jun 28, 2009)

Any advantages to using a polycarbonate-tipped bullet, like Win XP3?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 28, 2009)

Other then guaranteed spread of the hallow point, I really would not know... I have heard rumors hear and there that the poly tips are less accurate then an open tip (Nosler tip). Such as what’s found in Sierra match bullets. But I am not sure if that is true or not, I would have to see some testing on both rounds that can be compared. The basic complaints I have heard is that the synthetic tip can not be made to sit with in a thousands of true. Meaning the tip is not centered on the bullet. Where’s the open tip has a pocket of air in front of the bullet, that keeps the bullet true in flight (some kind of rocket doctor shit). But that’s what I have understood to be the issues of dislike by some people in the competition side of shooting.

As for the bullet expanding properly, I think its obvious that creating a small air pocket with in the core of the hollow point, that is pressurized by a synthetic piece pushing (on impact) into the air pocket’s hollow point will cause better expansion, then when it is a simple open tipped hollow point.

This would bring the old argument in to the loop again, “what is your preference” do you want accuracy or transfer of kinetic energy and are you willing to lack in one to have the otther.

Like I said I would have to see some testing on the accuracy effects between the two types of bullets. Being that I am more accuracy driven then expansion/ energy transfer orientated. I personally want to be able to be more precise in my shot, then lose accuracy to facilitate bullet energy transfer into the target.


----------



## HOLLiS (Jun 28, 2009)

I am not sure either.   One other speculation is that on lead tipped spitzers, people have commented that the lead gets deformed on the box.  The new plastic tips, probably have a better shape and maintains that shape over time than lead.  

I guess google might help. or a Email to one of the bullet companies.  

Great question.  Now if the ammo companies can get ammo prices back to 2007 prices.


----------



## 7point62 (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks bros...I'm gonna see if I can find some comparison range data on poly-tipped. I'm more interested in accuracy over expansion.

As far as ammo prices coming down, as long as an idiot like Holder is AG, there's going to be panic buying. I've got 1000 rnds of 38sp+P backordered for 5 mos.:doh:


----------



## Chad (Jun 29, 2009)

7point62 said:


> ...I'm gonna see if I can find some comparison range data on poly-tipped. I'm more interested in accuracy over expansion.



The A-max shot well in my .308 rifles. It was loaded by The Hunting Shack, 168gr bullets. Federal GM 168 w/ the Sierra Matchking shoots a little better but it is small enough difference that I would use whatever is cheaper.

I don't reload, can't comment on that aspect.


----------



## dusty (Jun 29, 2009)

7point62 said:


> Thanks bros...I'm gonna see if I can find some comparison range data on poly-tipped. I'm more interested in accuracy over expansion.
> 
> As far as ammo prices coming down, as long as an idiot like Holder is AG, there's going to be panic buying. I've got 1000 rnds of 38sp+P backordered for 5 mos.:doh:




What weight?


----------



## 7point62 (Jul 1, 2009)

dusty said:


> What weight?




150gr


----------

